# BMW Group US Sales Hit New Records in June 2013 for BMW and MINI!



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I guess everything comes down to keeping this trend of increased sales for BMW. 

However, I feel that BMW has lost a bit of direction lately. Not a single decent car since the 1M. All of the new generation cars are soft core and feel closer to a Lexus then a BMW. The emphasis is less on Sports and more on luxury Gizmos and tech features. 

In their attempt to gain greater sales they are making more cookie cutter cars that appeal to wider audience. All the while ignoring their core principals of making cars with great driving dynamics. Now it is all about efficient dynamics.....gas mileage takes top priority and BMW's are becoming iphone on 4 wheels. 

In more then a decade I am contemplating moving away from the brand due to its diluted nature now. Last hope is the M3/M4/M2. I just hope they stop putting this ill designed crappy EPS steering wheel in every car. It feels numb and dull.


----------

